# tuckerman ravine snow arch



## pedxing (Jul 1, 2002)

Yesterday I got back from a three day backpack which finished up with a trip down the Tuckerman Ravine Trail.  The seasonal waterfalls and the snow made it really beautiful, but the snow arch wasn't there.  How long was it present this year?

I read about it in lots of places, including Thoreau's journals - I hope to see it some day.


----------

